# 1940 Colson Flyer "Snap tank"



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2014)

I got this ride from a fellow Caber. I put it together for a pic of how it looked when I got it. I figured I better post up some pics before I finish it. These photos were taken today (2-7-14). I plan on giving the paint the old wd40-steel wool treatment. I will clean up the chrome as much as it will clean. Does anybody have literature for this? Input appreciated!


----------



## eddie bravo (Feb 7, 2014)

Great bike, should clean up really nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice. I like 'em just like that!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! So a team of experts (Johnny cash, Hank Williams, Don Julio and Coors light) and I disassembled it tonite. Here's how she looks now. Does anybody know the secret to removing the Snap tank? Thought I would ask first!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 7, 2014)

Great looking bike. A true survivor.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats Don!
Starting to get quite a variety of bikes!


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2014)

I like it just the way it is.Please post pics when done.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 8, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks guys! So a team of experts (Johnny cash, Hank Williams, Don Julio and Coors light) and I disassembled it tonite. Here's how she looks now. Does anybody know the secret to removing the Snap tank? Thought I would ask first!




Just like the name says it snaps on, and off. Use some force to pull one side off. It freaked me out the first time I took mine off. I thought I was going to break something.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2014)

These are the brackets that hold the tank between the bars. push up from bottom edge under brace rivet to relieve tension from bottom part of brace, then pull out. Repeat all the way around.


----------



## menzorro (Feb 8, 2014)

Great Colson. I've followed this bike on the forums and have saved pictures of it on my computer for reference. Can't wait to see the final cleanup.


----------



## menzorro (Feb 8, 2014)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! I am really excited about this project! I worked on the painted parts today! There is quite alot of paint left! Still need to put a coat of wax on the painted items.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on the Snap tank! Duh, just like it sounds, it snaps on! lol. The previous owner scared me and said not to remove it unless I have to cause the brackets might break.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 8, 2014)

I worked on the Horn today. I got it to work but the Switch is going out. Does anybody have a Delta ( I think) button in their stash? Pics for reference.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2014)

So here she is! I was hoping for better but it is better than it was! I am on the fence about the pretty new handlebars. Too shiny? Also the pedals. I think a pair of Torrington 10s will be better. Another issue I encountered was on the crank. It seems I am missing an outer dust cover, anybody know what is needed?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is a true "Before and after"


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 18, 2014)

*Colson*

The bike came out looking great.  Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 18, 2014)

*Looks fantastic!*

I think your bike turned out looking awesome! I'm still looking for an affordable tank for mine. I've gathered most of the other parts.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Guys! Can't wait for her Maiden voyage! I was able to get and replace the Tank horn button and it now works! So does anybody know what is missing around the crank bearings? There was an oversize dust cover I don't think was correct. Also does anybody have a copy of the original literature for this ride?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great, Don! Maybe sort through Matthew's stuff on Sunday?

He has a lot of that stuff in his junk........?


----------

